# mystery wood (a grass?)



## phinds (Apr 8, 2015)

Mark Peet loaned me a sample that is marked white milkwood / Sideroxylon inerme, which IS a legitimate wood ID, but definitely NOT what this piece is. From the weird pores, it looks likely that it's a grass but at about 43lbs/cuft it is WAY heavier than any palm I've ever seen and it doesn't look like bamboo either, so we are both stumped on this, as is a wood scientist that he asked about it.

Any ideas?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2015)

Yea, sure looks like palm, hope you solve it, curious indeed.....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2015)

Can you extrapolate the weight/ft³? Not that I'll be able to solve it but it does look familiar. Knowing the weight might at least rule out a bunch of stuff going forward.


----------



## phinds (Apr 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Can you extrapolate the weight/ft³? Not that I'll be able to solve it but it does look familiar. Knowing the weight might at least rule out a bunch of stuff going forward.


Which part of


> at about 43lbs/cuft it is WAY heavier than any palm I've ever seen


was not clear to you, Kevin?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll be glad to help extrapolate for him, Paul.

21.5 lbs per 1/2 cubic foot
86 lbs per 2 cubic feet
430 lbs per 10 cubic feet
4300 lbs per 100 cubic feet

Happy to do other extrapolations if you need, Kev! I'm here to serve!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 8, 2015)

I have made some blanks out of large wild grape vine that looks a lot like that?


----------



## phinds (Apr 8, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


> I have made some blanks out of large wild grape vine that looks a lot like that?


How big does it get? Big enough to do a 3" wide sample like this? Have you really looked closely at the end grain of the vine or is it just the face grain that looks similar.


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 8, 2015)

My camera is not as good as yours, but I still maybe way off as a match


----------



## phinds (Apr 8, 2015)

Face grain is certainly very similar. Can you get a better shot of the end grain, or send me a sample that I can fine sand?


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 8, 2015)

Here is a couple more, don't know if they are any better. It almost appears to me that the material you have has just a slight hint of spalt in the fibers ( the white flecks remind me of black cherry when it just starts to spalt)


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 8, 2015)

If you think it is a possibility I could send you a sample if you PM me your address. I don't have anything very large as far as blanks but pen size. I haven't mastered drying it yet so yield is down. I have made a few pens from it.


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 8, 2015)

phinds said:


> Mark Peet loaned me a sample that is marked white milkwood / Sideroxylon inerme, which IS a legitimate wood ID, but definitely NOT what this piece is. From the weird pores, it looks likely that it's a grass but at about 43lbs/cuft it is WAY heavier than any palm I've ever seen and it doesn't look like bamboo either, so we are both stumped on this, as is a wood scientist that he asked about it.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply, we had a wind shear that took out power today. 43 lbs. per cubic foot is not very high for a palm tree. The _Borassus_ genus and _Asterocarynum_ genus of palms are often 50 - 70 lbs. per cubic foot. Coconut, _Cocus _genus, usually runs closer to 33 lbs. but 43 lbs. per cubic foot is not a big stretch. These numbers are from my experience and may not directly reflect the accepted averages for the species scientifically. I've milled other cycads that were lower densities. I've milled grape vine up to 10" inches in diameter. They look awesome but blow apart in the drying process, likely due to load wood / compression wood. Grape vine pores are round too.


----------



## phinds (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, after I started this thread, Mark pointed out to me exactly what you just said. I was thinking of several samples I have of light-weight palm, but my red and black palm are much heavier than the ones I was thinking of so I agree w/ you.

EDIT: oh, I didn't see Mark's post directly above mine, so he not only told me all that on the phone, now he's also point it out here, which is one of the reasons I encouraged him to join. Mark will be a great addition to the forum, particularly to this sub-forum since he's familiar w/ lots of different woods.

Welcome, Mark !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2015)

phinds said:


> Which part of was not clear to you, Kevin?



I hate these little phones. That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2015)

Mark, I'm really happy to see such a knowledgeable ID guy participating! Could you do us a favor and make an introduction? I know I'm not the only one intersted to know a little about you. I'm envious of you're apparent species knowledge and am interested to know how you got it.

@Mr. Peet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2015)

@Mr. Peet 
Mark, this link will take you to our intro section...

http://woodbarter.com/forums/introductions.3/


----------

